# First handgun, 9mm



## xrageii (Oct 21, 2009)

So im going to be turning 21 in a few months and plan on getting a handgun for target shooting. My main goal for this gun is to get better at shooting and have fun. Price is also an issue

I have about $700 to spend on the gun, some other money set aside for a safe and ammo etc...

Ive been looking at the Glock 17, Beretta 92FS, and XD9. Im pretty set on a 9mm because it still feels powerful but less recoil so i can learn to control my shooting better, also cheaper ammo than larger guns.

I guess what im looking for is pros and cons of those guns, significant differences and possible other handgun suggestions. Ive shot several handguns a little (glock 17, 1911, usp) so i know a little of what i like as far as feeling, but not much of any of the technical aspects.

not really a fan of the compact models, but open to suggestions


thanks for the help


----------



## catalyst81 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm in the same position as you - searching for my first handgun, which I want to be a 9mm. Along with the ones you've listed, I'm also considering the CZ 75 sp-01 and CZ 75B. Good luck!


----------



## 2old2worry (Sep 22, 2009)

*Add M&P to your list*

Both of you guys need to add S&W M&P 9 to you lists to check out. And I'm not saying that because I'm one of those diehard S&W guys. I'm saying it because about 4 months ago I was exactly in the same spot as y'all are. I went to a couple of ranges and "handled" several guns and did many hours of online research. I I had gotten down to a decision between the M&P and the XD and ended up buying a M&P 9mm FS. Liked it so much that a little later I bought its little bro', the compact. Both of them are fine guns! Also, at least in my area, 9mm ammo is a bit easier to find nowadays.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

You should give serious consideration to the G19. It's just slightly smaller and every bit as accurate and easier to conceal if needed. Also, much easier to resell.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Not sure what your frame requirements are.
Full frame, medium frame.
If a full size pistol is ok which would be in the class of the G17. I would recommend the Springfield XDm. Should be in your target price range, holds 19+1 rounds comes with two mags etc etc. 








Also check out this link http://www.the-m-factor.com/

If a smaller frame is more to your liking. Get a Walther P99. Holds 16+1 comes with two mags. Also well within your price range.









I have both and both are great shooters.
Smaller yet is a new gun to come out later this year and will probably be in the 350.00 range is the new poly gun from Bersa. The Bersa BP 9mm.








It is a single stack model and looks to be holding 8+1 rounds 9mm.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Every answer you get from other members is going to be their opinion. Of those you mentioned, all are quality built firearms. You said you shot others and of the total which feels best? That's the one for YOU! Not the one I like best. Pick a reliable, good customer service reputation gun maker and buy it. Personally, I can tell you I own several brand name firearms and all have had to be returned to customer service for something. For a new gun, the original owner, the best service has been S&W. Hopefully, other members can add their customer service experiences (if needed), and not buy this one because it's the best gun on the planet. Good luck.


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

You got a nice little chunk of change to spend there, and there are several 9mm auto loaders that are very good in that price range. Out of the 3 mentioned, I'd say the XD would be a good choice. And can be had for about $350-$400 range.

But I would be doing you a dis-sevice by not advising you to take a look a the SIG's. Most are beyond your price range, but CPO's can be had for that price. And the SIG Pro 2022 in 9mm is a fantastic handgun in the $500 range. Good Luck!

Cheers,

SIGness


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

get the Glock 17 ... once you learn how to shoot it, its awsome..And by the way, I have the 92FS, the XDM9 and couple of CZs and SIGs..and I love them all .. I really do.. but If I only have to choose one (oh God forbids..cause I love them all..I know I said that before) - its the Glock.. i rest my case, don't ask me why..I don't have a scientific answer for you, it is just that I feel it is a work horse with not complaints, reliable, affordable and pretty accurate..And its ugly at first sight, but once you know it, its hidden beauty. This is my personal opinion, and I am sharing it publicly.


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

First, 
go to the gun shop, see what feel good in your hands...take everything the salesperson says lightly, there are a lot of gun nuts who will try to tell you some wild story about pistols. For example, I went to buy a Ruger 10.22 one time and the guy asked me if I was military/LE and if I needed it to shoot sentry watch dogs with a serious look in his eye??? Anyway....Try handling every 9mm they have in the store...Take the gun from the salesperson and check the chamber everytime....this shows the person that you know gun safety and will put him at ease.

My reviews:

++Glock 17 or 19, all polymer frame, steel slide, built to fire every time, you might find it ugly but it will function everytime. 17 for the range gun, 19 for the concealed carry, 26 is excellent but the barrel is a little short for my taste. Try to find a gen 3 used for around 350.00 to 400.00 (Classified ads), don't pay more than 500.00 for a new one. If someone sells you in a freak chance a dud Glock, you can send it back to Glock and they will fix it for free.

Pros-Will function everytime, excellent customer service, priced reasonably.Indestructible... Super easy to clean/dissemble, no need to modify ANYthing on a glock, except for night sights. Everything on a glock is meant to be there, you don't need any titanium striker kits, or light triggers, or anything else. Keep it stock.
Cons- No external safety latch, ugly (boxy) 

Beretta M9 or 92FS, 
Military spec sidearm, it functions smoothly, alittle heavier than a glock mostly steel construction, not so great for Concealed carry, Great range pistol

Sig Sauer
The higher end, usually you will want to work your way up to this gun, try to buy an all steel Sig to really enjoy the pistol. Expensive but I would try something cheaper first and work your way up to this brand. Stay away for the 2022, Sig is trying to get into the plastic frame market, I have a feeling this pistol will not last more than 5 years.

XDs
I would stay away from XDs they were built in Croatia, I believe it was interarms or something like that, I have seen more problems with these pistols. But with this said, I do like the way it feels in my hand, I just don't trust the insides and slide construction.
Safety is similar to a 1911. To me they tried to copy Glock and came up with something sub par.

CZs
Most overlooked pistol in the United States at the moment, I love the feel, but I think more people overlook because it is not a Glock or Sig Sauer etc...Definately try to handle one if you get the chance.


HKs
Pretty expensive firearms, the reason why many gun shops push these is because they have a higher profit margin than most other guns. Definately handle one, and think hard if you want to purchase one.

Smith and Wesson M&P
I owned one for about six months, I really like the back grip selection, but I am not too big on the pistol as a whole. The trigger spring seemed kinda flimsy to me...that is what made me sell it.


I hope I haven't confused you....IMO just go with a Glock and spend the rest of the money on ammo OR save the extra money for your next firearm (welcome to the addiction of gun shooting/collecting)


----------

